# Odorless marijuana oil extraction(butane honey oil, Ether, iso alcohol)



## UsedBongWater (Apr 14, 2006)

I have been researching several methods to extract the thc out of the chronic and I have been looking for an odorless extraction method. By odorless I mean when smoked no one will be able to tell if im smoking weed. A method where I can put the oil in some tobacco and put it inside a cigarette and get high in front of a police officer and have him think nothing of it.


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 15, 2006)

what a goal. I recently bought this Zig Zag cigarette gun along with 200 blank cigarette tubes(w/ filters)
you can pack the shit out of them and add tobbacco to keep it burning evenly.


----------



## crazyjays (Feb 12, 2013)

Will this still work if i just buy half pound and do it the way you say?
Should i destem the seeds and big stems?

I have been thinking about buying a Bubble Hash Machine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2013)

crazyjays said:
			
		

> Will this still work if i just buy half pound and do it the way you say?



No.


----------



## Graywolf (Feb 14, 2013)

Consider a splif, by adding oil to the tobacco before rolling.  I personally don't smoke, but the smokers around here swear by it.  

Probably ought to consider a professional rolling machine, so that it actually looks like a cigarette, vis a vis a joint.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 14, 2013)

u can get the cig machienes on ebay cheap.

Im not  big smoking of tobacco fan but if the plant yer making the oil out of is funky enough im sure the smell will still come out.

do you really want to try and mess with cops like that just asking for it?

I would just make some oil and smoke the dabs at home and enjoy it, asking to go to jail does not sound like a smart move.

spend enough time in the can and you will see what i mean.


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2013)

There are many portable vaporizers out there that make vaping in public a stealthy reality.

 While vaping isn't totally odourless, the odour from vaping does in NO WAY resemble the odour of smoking, herb. The odour also does not linger in the way that smoke odours linger. 

If your wanting to vape concentrates over herb the 'Essential' portable vape is getting bad azz reviews on many other forums.

Also with e-cigarettes gaining more and more popularity vaping both herb and concentrates is becoming much less conspicuous in public. 

Rick://shop.essentialoiler.ca/

Smoking oil/concentrates with tobacco in a spliff 'will not' mask the the oil/concentrates in any way shape or form. 
Back in the day this is how I used to smoke hash

yak I'm soooo glad I'm no longer a nicotine addict


----------

